# What's backwash?



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

We got a bid to backwash this property in mid-east I think Indiana. What is it? I've been told spray/spray/roll. What's the purpose of doing it? Anyone know? I'm not doing it...but just curious.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Backwash is when someone takes a drink from your glass and fluids return to the glass from their mouth after that person drinks from it.


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

Lets see you re not sure WHERE the job is, and you don t know WHAT you will be doing.:jester: Exactly what is you bidding process???:blink:
keep us posted. 
steve


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I need to backwash my pool filter about once a week


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> I need to backwash my pool filter about once a week


This is what the first thing to come to mind too.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


Jump to: navigation, search
Look up _*backwash*_ in Wiktionary, the free dictionary.
The word *Backwash* may refer to:

Backwash (geography), the water that rolls back down a beach after a wave has broken
Backwash (physical phenomenon), the backwards flow of air or water
Backwash, the process of thoroughly cleaning a pool filter pump by reversing the flow of water through it with the dirt and rinse water going to waste.
Backwash (The Wire episode), an episode of the HBO television series _The Wire_
Backwash (album), a retrospective compilation by the group Talulah Gosh
The liquid that flows back into a drinking glass from one's mouth.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

At first that's what I thought is the swimming pool cleaning but then my boss said it's about painting. Anyway, I told him that I'll ask someone here. It could be a slang term being use somewhere in mid-west I don't know. He said it will need more paint since it'll be triple coat process. I'll try to post in another forum.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Are you sure it is backwash and not backbrush or backroll?
Sorry guys, I couldn't help myself!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Maybe whitewash?


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

RCP said:


> Are you sure it is backwash and not backbrush or backroll?
> Sorry guys, I couldn't help myself!


The last step is backroll but then it required 2 coat of spray before backroll...let me find out tomorrow if it a continuous process or 3 step process.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

timhag said:


> Backwash is when someone takes a drink from your glass and fluids return to the glass from their mouth after that person drinks from it.



This is correct. It is a tradition in Indiana. It will be difficult to compete the local backwashing contractors, most of the small communities are steeped in this tradition.

It was the prime competitive sport before basketball was invented.

:yes:

If I say it, you can believe that it is true.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Why doesnt your boss just ask? 
"Ask and it will be given to you"


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

It's something you ask your wife for when you're in the tub.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Found this in plastic toy site while searching for back wash. Very similar to the quote that we got. I guessed someone there want a "thick" coat of paint feel and it's a 3 step processes. 

(backwash)
Radiators are black, except the aluminium ones which are aluminium in colour, however they have holes (vents) so a solid aluminium radiator doesn't quite look right, giving it a back wash (really thinned out black paint, painted over and wiped off) gives the effect of depth.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Also found Back Wash texture basically it designed to give a depth appearance.


----------

